# Stolen snakes found in NSW home



## News Bot (Oct 5, 2012)

THREE of the six pythons stolen from Hunter Valley Zoo have been recovered after police executed a search warrant.






border="0"
|- 
| valign="'middle'" |




| valign="'middle'" |




|-




















*Published On:* 05-Oct-12 11:09 PM
*Source:* via NEWS.com.au

*Go to Original Article*


----------



## Sleazy.P.Martini (Oct 6, 2012)

NONE of those pythons were venomous? Freaking media...


----------



## -Peter (Oct 6, 2012)

"None of which are venomous" What do you guys want. Thats a miles stone in responsible journalism for News Limited.


----------



## Fuscus (Oct 6, 2012)

The only time wrong with the article I read ( aside from not givin a time and place for the tar and feathering ) is that they called the baby alligators rare. But that could be excused as, while world wide they are not rare, not many are breed in Oz and could be considered locally rare.

Addendum : It appears that this is the second of two police raids, the first netting the gators and some unrelated venomous animals. This first raid was over a week ago but the subject of the second raid did not have the brainpower to get rid of the stolen animals.
Man charged after alligators, snakes and goannas stolen from NSW zoo | News.com.au


----------



## Venomous_RBB (Oct 6, 2012)

Its good that they are starting to uncover the snakes and I was glad to hear a week ago that the Alligators were caught. Hopefully the rest of the pythons are going to be found soon.

disintegratus: I want one, can you get them locally or?
:lol:


----------



## Rattler (Oct 6, 2012)

Latest Media Releases - NSW Police Online


----------

